# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  ناتوان در استفاده از امکانات سایت

## amirBakhtiari91

سلام
اولن:من احساس کردم اینجا میتونم مشکلمو بگم تابرطرف بشه
دومن:من یه Account دیگه ساختم تا بتونم مشکلمو بیان کنم

مشکلم:
من یه Account دارم به اسم amir.bakhtiari و چند ماه پیش ایمیلمو تغییر دادم و ایمیلمو تو gmail پاک کردم و وقتی با همین اکانت وارد سایت میشم و باید یه ایمیل بفرسته با ایمیلم تا تایید کنم تا بتونم از امکانات سایت استفاده کنم
حالا اگه مسولین میتونن کمک کنن یه پیغام خصوصی به اکانت amirbakhtiari91 برام بفرستن تا من نام کاربری و رمز عبور اکانت amir.bakhtiariرو براشون بفرستم تا ایمیل منو تغییر بدن
و در ضمن اگه میتونن اکانت amirbakhtiari91رو پاک کنن

ممنون میشم کمک کنید.

----------


## amirBakhtiari91

الان کسسسسسسسسسسی نیست جواب بده دیگه
خوب یه راهنمایی؟؟ یه کمکی؟؟؟؟
 :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## vcldeveloper

آدرس ایمیل حساب مورد نظر تغییر داده شد.

----------

